# Array oder Listen einlesen mit JSF über javaserverpage



## RicoT (3. Dez 2008)

hi Community,

ich habe beispielsweise eine Liste vom Typ String:


```
List<String> liste = new ArrayList<String>();
```

Nun möchte ich diese dynamische Liste in ein Object packen, über dieses ich die Werte für das Array einlesen kann.

Also bei 5 ArrayElementen sollen beispielsweise 5 InputFelder auf der jsp erscheinen, bei 3 3 usw., über diese die vom User eingetragenen Werte dann über die Bean in meine Liste gelangen.

Was für Objekte gibt es, um so etwas zu realisieren bzw. wie kann man das machen?

Viele Grüße Rico


----------



## gex (4. Dez 2008)

Hallo

Also du möchtest eigentlich pro Objekt das du in einer Collection bzw. Array hast, eine Zeile und somit
auch ein InputField auf der JSP haben, mit JSF realisiert - hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden?!

Was ist denn genau der Anwendungsfall, resp. um was geht es genau?

Kannst du mal posten was du bis jetzt hast?!

Gruss


----------



## RicoT (5. Dez 2008)

Hi,

ja genau das hast du richtig verstanden.

Ich realisiere das jetzt über ein dataTable und das funktioniert auch so.
Ich wusste zuvor absolut nicht wie ich das mache. Aber die dataTable ist sehr leicht zu kapieren.

Thema kann also als beendet markiert werden.

Gruß Rico


----------

